# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Vingt-deuxime dition - Second semestre 2021

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2021 est termin. Nous souhaitons dresser le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition.

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

WinjeromeNoSmokingescartefigueProgElecTal1_24Pierre FauconnierClaudeLELOUPf-lebAlcatzdourouc05


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole.

Voici la liste des responsables actifs :
f-lebchrtophePierre FauconnierLittleWhitedourouc05


*Les responsables modration les plus actifs :*

Delias


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

f-lebgerald3dLittleWhiteJay M

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Pierre FauconnierinformerUserLittleWhitedanielhagnoultails



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteverminevmagnin


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Sve@rFab2bprognulosRoland Chastain


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

escartefigueClaudeLELOUP


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :*

C'est le classement des plus gros critiques de livres.

dourouc05nlbmoiDavid Bleusepi-2rGuesset


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Maintenance du Plugin Word pour la rdactiondjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionescartefigue - Relecture des newsMickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesWinjerome - Assistance soutenue  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang).

----------

